# exterior log stain job - would you?



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

A couple I know has asked me to redo their log home with an exterior stain. To this point the only stain I have used on an exterior has been a solid stain, so I'm not 100% interested in even doing this job to be honest. Here's the situation anyway....
The house is roughly 23 years old and according to him has only been stained the one time when it was first built. He wants me just to wash it and then apply one coat of an exterior stain and let that be that. I said that the only way I would really feel comfotable doing it would be to strip what's on there and start over fresh with a couple of coats of an exterior oil semi transparent stain. He's dead set on it being done his way.
What I have thought of doing is in the contract mention that I suggest doing it this certain way, that he declines such and opts to have it done in the manner he has stated, and that no performance guaranty can be given at all. Honestly, I would just rather pass on it and let someone else have it, but I've almost talked myself into grabbing some Cabot's wood cleaner, wash it good, and then do a little brush out with one of their sample cans. He really wants me to be the one to do it, which I appreciate, but it just has to be done his way.
I would really appreciate hearing from some of you guys that are experienced in this area as all I am able to go by is what I've read on different boards and in the manufacturers recommendations. Thanks for the input.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Honestly, its out of my league and my company does hundreds of thousands of square feet of staining every year. Most times these homes have rot that needs to be replaced, chinking that will not hold back water and also needs to be replaced, and other issues that are exclusive to log homes. If you are not that interested, pass and save yourself the headache.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Ken, sounds like potential for a major headache and I'm guessing he wants it done his way (at least partly) because he thinks it will be lower cost so you don't stand to profit much from it even if it goes reasonably well.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess the pros are, you would get some money for the job, being you know him and trust his word. Another is, if you disclaim the project as possibly not the best way to go about it, that gets you off the hook for future liability. 

The cons are that down the road he's gonna have a bigger problem with refinishing the home, if there is rot now that will be worse later. Another might be that the coating may fail. Basically it sounds like it will if the wood is still sealed up enough making it impossible for the new stain to penetrate. This problem will show up faster that the longer term rot issues. You will be paid before it happens. He might be mad, or he might remember your conversation, and be reasonable, and realize he should have gone the more extensive, thorough route of refinishing.

He might ask you back to do it right, or he may never talk to you again, associating you with the bad experience. 

Choices. Hes made one, sounds like you still got one to make.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

I guess the question here is......is he wanting you to be the one for price reasons? (Sorry I had to ask)... I've seen lots of ways people do log cabins, mostly wrong. A "Professional" log cabin person will be much much much higher in price or walk away. A weekender will just go and do whatever he wants take the money and run. You and you alone have to decide if it's worth your time and effort to tackle the job and try to do it with some competency. It will be "your name" on the job when he talks to people about who did it, and also those that see you doing it will know. Ball's in your court....


----------



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

I will throw a wrench in the previous responses. The prep you are talking about and the stain will do well on a log home will work fine. IF!!!! you know what you are doing. Take a few pictures and post them up. Then we can see what you are dealing with.


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought I had made up my mind, but the fellow just won't take "I don't feel comfortable with it and would rather you have someone else do it" for an answer. I flat out told him that and gave him all the reasons why and he keeps on saying don't worry about any of it, just come on when you get the chance. This has definitely been a first for me. 
I did give him a very reasonable price for two reasons, one he's a good friend and we go to church together (potential problem there in itself I know) and also I thought I could take my time with it, some photos, and use it as an opportunity for something new myself. I think I could get more than I bargain for out of the last one as well.
Anyway I just wanted to thank you guys for your input. I had decided not to do it before the posting anyway, but I like to see other suggestions for different angles that might help me in seeing something I might have missed. Such as Ken's mentioning the chinking not holding back the water. An obvious thing to consider but in which I did overlook and not consider initially. Just to mention when I told the guy this, he just said if it did come in he would just get some soap and clean. I'm serious ...... it's been an experience just dealing with the guy. 
I've caved in and decided to give it a shot without worrying about the profit from it. Just take my time, do what's got to be done, and see what I can get knowledge wise from the whole thing. I don't know it all, by far, but I do love painting and always enjoy the opportunity to learn, more so from good experiences than bad, but I'll just see.
BTW, the wood appears to be in really good condition and he has patched quite a bit of the chinking. I'll try to keep up with photos of how it goes.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Good Luck JA, can't wait to see some pics of it underway.


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

I got through this job pretty good, although the profit turned out to be what I was expecting (not much), but it was a learning experience in almost every possible way. That being said, taking on the job was worthwhile. 
Now to see if I can get some of the before pics posted here and then I hope to have the after to follow soon. Sorry for being so late, just so much going on and high speed internet finally just came to this rural area.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

An update is always cool.:thumbsup:
So many ask and you never know the out come. Look forward to seeing th after pics.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a nice little setup there...


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> An update is always cool.:thumbsup:
> So many ask and you never know the out come. Look forward to seeing th after pics.


I think that they were the after pics, but that is what I thought too. Looks like it hasnt been stained in years.


----------



## PaintinNC (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like million houses in my area. People buy a log home and think it is the greatest thing, until they realize they should maintenance it every 2 - 4 yrs. If you let it go past 4 yrs it isn't a restain, it is a restoration job!


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think he's posted the after pics yet.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> I don't think he's posted the after pics yet.


No it sounds like he will post the after pics when he gets time.


----------



## capitalcity painting (Apr 28, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> No it sounds like he will post the after pics when he gets time.


He said now if I can get time to post some before pics. Those are the after pics unless he worded it wrong


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

capitalcity painting said:


> He said now if I can get time to post some before pics. Those are the after pics unless he worded it wrong





JAPaint said:


> Now to see if I can get some of the before pics posted here and then I hope to have the after to follow soon.


Well it says here that he hopes to have the after pics soon, He also mentions posting the before pics as well. Maybe we saw the middle. 
:whistling2:


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

On my way to take the pics now. Sorry, it's been a crazy time here. Just got finished with a funeral shortly after the posting and have been trying to get in an exterior between the cold and rain. I'll get them up this afternoon sometime.


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

And here they are finally. I wasn't able to edit the size down any, but this is it. 
I initially used SW stain and finish remover, then followed with a wood brightener. Being in the condition it was in, I was able to use the stripper at about 50% strength which cut down on it's effect on my exposed skin.
I recommended two coats of stain, but he was set on only one coat from the beginning, so that's what was done. I used Farrell-Calhoun's #171 line oil based stain and did apply two coats onto the doghouses as they sucked it up like crazy and i didn't want to have to go back up there.
The shutters were painted with F-C Rustic Stain, which is a solid latex stain.
Overall, considering how he insisted it be done and the shape it was in, it turned out ok. I would have liked to have been able to get him to agree to my initial suggestion, but they were happy with it and that's good with me.
Just next time, I will either reach the agreement more in my favor or pass on the job.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Being you said you didn't make as much as you hoped what do you think you under priced? Labor on the prep or materials? 

It turned out pretty good thou mate.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

well done!! you should be proud


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice major improvement. :thumbsup:
Sounds like you learned form this project and that is worth more than one job in the long run.


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Being you said you didn't make as much as you hoped what do you think you under priced? Labor on the prep or materials?
> 
> It turned out pretty good thou mate.


I didn't actually underprice the labor, but that is where I lost the profit. The homeowners are good friends that I go to church with, in their mid-80's, and I just wanted to do something nice for them which happened to include their change of mind that led to a more involved (stripping) prep job. Other than that, it pretty much went as I had expected, just a few headaches with things that had to be dealt with. All-in-all, it was worth the opportunity and lessons learned, not to mention it is also located at the city limits on the highway going into the largest city in a 30 mile radius. 

Thanks for the comments all.


----------

